# Ear Cleaning any suggestion



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

So, are newly adopted chocolate lab has some major waxie build up. The vet suggested I get some over the counter ear cleaner and use it once a day. She didn't have much other info for me. I can't believe I actually paid her money for info I could have gotten from and employee at petco.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When we had our cocker, she came to us with the nastiest ear infection. What we found to work by FAR the best is a very cheap, easy home made solution. It's also appropriate for basic ear cleaning with no infections. 

Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno rarely gets ear infections anymore, but when he does, I just mix ACV/Water - 50/50 and put into one of those squeze bottles you can get at any walmart or pharmacy for a $1. (like the travel bottles), then mix it up, squirt it into his ear and repeat another time, basically until the ear infection clears up. But even for basic ear cleaning, I do the same thing, except I squirt and wipe the remainder with a cotton ball and q-tip(make sure not to go into dogs ear canal).


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you both. 

Unosmom, what is acv? Apple cider vinegar?


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Bessie7o7 said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> Unosmom, what is acv? Apple cider vinegar?


Yes, ACV is Apple Cider Vinegar :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This seemed interesting. The part with the almond oil.

Dog Ear Cleaning Solution and Tips


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

As SCUBA divers we use something similar when diving in fresh water that is a mix of 1/3 isopropyl alcohol to 2/3 regular white vinegar (See here: Otitis Externa.) I have no idea why this "recipe" would insist on organic apple cider vinegar. 

And the almond oil thing just seems weird to me. Kind of a throwback to when they used to "recommend" these oily ear drops for kids' earaches that really didn't do anything.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ya the almond oil was the strange one LOL! I wonder if it works though!


----------

